
Ask HN: Would you recommend buying a Tesla now? - prando
Hello, I live in San Diego and most of my commute is to work with occasional &lt;500mi road-trips once every couple of months. I see electric charge stations in our office (I don&#x27;t have one at my apartment). 
I have been eyeing the Model 3 for a while now and would love to hear the pros and cons of purchasing it. 
I currently own a 10 year old Toyota that has served me reasonably well (although I spent ~$2000 overall in the last 2 months). 
Please let me know what parameters do I have to consider before purchasing a Tesla. And is Model S really worth it?
======
natch
I finally bought because I was sinking large chunks of money into my old Camry
every few months for the last few years, and toward the end, each trip to the
mechanic, I would ask myself: does a Tesla even have the part or system I am
paying money to fix? Usually the answer was no.

The Camry was superbly maintained. Carmax only gave me $300 for it... go
figure. I was happy to be done with it. All those repairs were wasted money.

Yes I would say bite the bullet, make the purchase, and stop the bleeding.

All the savings listed on the website (slightly deceptively it seems but maybe
it’s common in sales) do not even include the money you will be saving on
maintenance.

On the other hand, the insurance bill is high depending on the price of your
config.

Just test drive it.

Road trips are not a problem and are quite fun actually. It’s even sleepable
for people up to about 6’.

Biggest pro is the Autopilot cruise control with auto distance keeping.
Removes 95% of the stress from your commute especially if there is any stop
and go driving. Not sure if you need FSD to get this these days but maybe.
Anyway that will pay for itself in prevented car accidents that you would have
been involved in otherwise.

If you can possibly swing the dual motor or performance... do it. Get the
highest one you can. I could have gone one more step up and regret not doing
so.

You might want to try the reddit teslamotors subreddit for more answers.

~~~
prando
Thanks much for your kind response. I am planning to test drive this week and
probably request for a couple of weeks of usage. I want to get a hang of how I
would work my schedule around the charging needs of the car. Will try the
reddit too. Thanks again :)

